# Rear wheel removal on a Marquis County Hampshire.



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Went to a tyre specialist today and watched as they attempted to remove a rear wheel from our Marquis County Hampshire (2009 reg).
It took 2 men, 1 Trolley jack, 1 Bottle jack and a lot of effort to actually get the body work high enough to get the wheel out from under the wheel arch fairings. 
Even if we had a spare wheel there is no way we could have changed it at the roadside. 
Who on earth designed this motorhome :?:


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, my bessecar e495 exactly the same!!!! Bloody stupid :evil:


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Never thought of that, your right that would be a bogger to get out, good job there is one of those automatic puncture repair thingies in the front of the van, half a chance to get to a garage.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Same as mine, the rears need 2 jacks and a good bit of sweat.


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think I will moan again about the absence of a spare wheel!

Dick


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Funny thing is Dick I was told I didn't have a spare wheel either but looked under the back and oh yes there is! :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe that is because you do not have a Fiat.

cabby


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

You lost me there cabby, if your comment was directed at me I was responding to PoohOnHoney who according to his avatar has a Mercedes?


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Funny thing is Dick I was told I didn't have a spare wheel either but looked under the back and oh yes there is! :lol:


Where :?:


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

mine is in a cradle middle of the van behind the waste water tank, if you have one you can't miss it!! Even the dealer didn't know it was there???


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

GROUNDHOG said:


> mine is in a cradle middle of the van behind the waste water tank, if you have one you can't miss it!! Even the dealer didn't know it was there???


Jan says that was a hoax to make us lie on the concrete drive and get mucky! :roll:

I can where there is space, but we ain't got one. What does that do to your vehicle weight? A spare wheel must be 50kg... or 10 five litre wine boxes!


----------

